# Police clearance checks



## Opes (Apr 25, 2016)

I lived in South Africa and now live in uk. I am applying for a critical skills visa. How do I get my police clearance from SA police. Any help appreciated


----------



## kasia_durban (May 17, 2016)

i am sure South African Consulate in London can help you apply , have you tried contacting them ?


----------

